# How is your 2012?



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

How is your 2012 starting out? You up, down, about the same as the previous year? I am not sure if it is that the banks are releasing more properties, or if it is some of the new agents that we have picked up, but we can barely keep up the last couple of months. 

If your up, has anything changed compared to last year via your accounts?

Same thing if you are down or the same. Has anything changed with your clients?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

We are up year over year. But the volume we are getting from each of our clients is completely different from last year. Our big clients are now our small ones and vise versa.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

my work has been extremely slow here in ohio,will be deciding soon if i'll even stay in the field or not.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

Happily buried in rehab work in CT, and looking for lawns on the side to keep 3 crews busy. Things are better this year than the past 4 by far.:thumbsup:


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

We are slow as ever in California.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

seems like all the work is in the smaller states right now


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

REO Guys - Which part of CA are you in? I am also in CA (service So Cal). Are you working for agents or nationals? I know there have been a ton of changes with a few banks that had previously caused it to get very slow for us as well.


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

In NorCal (Bay Area). Work mostly for Nationals, few agents. Most agent work is being done by nationals. We've never been this slow in the 7+ years we've been doing P&P.


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

Which banks are the Nat's with? I know for us WF has nearly dried up since they started the Home Depot program. We used to be completely slammed with WF houses. We now have alot of BAC properties, and if you are able to speak with your agents, they may be able to get you the work. Also, we have been getting some of the work that is bid less than the sam vendors (not much). If you have any larger agents, you may see if they are able to speak with the asset manager. Many times we are able to come in far less than the national provider is, and can control the quality of work better since its dealt with at the local level. Banks seem to be warming up to the idea again.


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

We were busy with a lot of WF as well. Will be good if the banks see that the work is best done at the local level. See a lot of folks running around doing shoddy work for literally peanuts. It's frustrating when they ask you to QC shoddy work and they don't do anything about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

We are staying busy.
Typically first quarter of year is slow, but for some reason I have actually billed 3x what I had this time last year.
Lots of tree work...
A lot more full trashouts....last year everything was secure and maintain...


----------

